# JL Audio ZR800-CW 8" Midbass Objective Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

For years I've wanted to test these and am finally getting around to it!

Review can be found here:
http://medleysmusings.com/zr800cw/













I'll say this here: these results are pretty much what I expected. They can provide a ton of output with _very _little distortion as a dedicated midbass between 50/60hz and up to about 300hz where the FR gets ugly. In this region you're well below 1% THD.

I've been using these in my car the past few years and have come close to using other drivers just because. I can never convince myself to make a swap because, frankly, I can't find anything else that can beat these.


PS: If you would like to help me keep up funds for testing, there's a little 'contribute' button that goes through Paypal all the way at the bottom of every page. Any little bit helps.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Impressive, that was another candidate for my doors, if I can't build an enclosure for my 6" I may try them. Well might be easier to try this first 
Thx again! (and dd you get my email?)


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for this.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Very cool. I've never got around to giving these a whirl personally. Glad to know that these really are a solid choice, and at a decent price point to boot. Are these still available...I haven't looked for quite a while?

And for some reason I thought you were still using the 18WU Illuminators, which I suppose you might still be using if you had the need to cross a bit higher?

It's great to have another excellent point of objective reference (medleysmusings) other than Zaph's site. Awesome sauce.

_Don't Stop 'Till You Get Enough!_...M.J.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

These are listed on SE website as discontinued. I'm glad I picked up a pair a few months ago.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The zr800 is not discontinued. It's for sale on JL's site here:
Car Audio - Evolution® - ZR - Mid-Bass Driver


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> And for some reason I thought you were still using the 18WU Illuminators, which I suppose you might still be using if you had the need to cross a bit higher?


I'm actually crossing the ZR800's at 80hz. Which the illuminators would gladly do. The zr800's will take lower crossover points for sure but I like to get jiggy wit it... And when it comes to sheer output, the 8" surface area trumps the 7". Plus, the zr800 is made for an infinite baffle setup, which is essentially how my kicks are because they're vented to the outside.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

And idea of the Xmax? Also the F(s) seems a little high to me for an 8".


----------



## antharmer (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi guys. Sorry for the newb question. I have a JL C5 three way set and a 10TW3 sub. Would there be any benefit in running these as well? If so, would it mess up the soundstage to have them in the rear doors? I am set up For time alignment. Thanks in advance


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Arggghhhhhhhh. Dupe.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> And idea of the Xmax? Also the F(s) seems a little high to me for an 8".


It's 9mm linear one way (klippel verified). Yes, the Fs is relatively high which was a concern of mine when I first bought them years back. But in my experience it's never stopped me from using them in various crossovers. I keep them crossed high (compared to how most people run their midbasses) and let the subs do their job but I've also competed with them with no sub on and done well. Just a matter of how you listen and implementing drivers to fit that need. Subjectively speaking, these things can hammer.


----------



## antharmer (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi guys. Sorry for the newb question. I have a JL C5 three way set and a 10TW3 sub. Would there be any benefit in running these as well? If so, would it mess up the soundstage to have them in the rear doors? I am set up For time alignment. Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

ErinH said:


> The zr800 is not discontinued. It's for sale on JL's site here:
> Car Audio - Evolution® - ZR - Mid-Bass Driver


Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

antharmer said:


> Hi guys. Sorry for the newb question. I have a JL C5 three way set and a 10TW3 sub. Would there be any benefit in running these as well? If so, would it mess up the soundstage to have them in the rear doors? I am set up For time alignment. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you do 4-way time alignment, what processor are you using?

I think you could put them in and if you can get the doors not to buzz at all behind you that there's a decent chance of it working out.

drive the snot out of them from 80 hz to 150 hz, and let the pressure off of those C5 woofers.


----------



## antharmer (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I have an MS8 but would be happy to upgrade. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

antharmer said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have an MS8 but would be happy to upgrade. Thanks again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sometimes it takes a while for people to give you a response, hang in there.

if you aren't used to waiting for a reply the message board format can be frustrating.


An MS-8 is plenty of processing power, but what you're asking for is to move the most localized frequencies behind you without messing up your 3 way front stage.

At a low high-pass cut off and used strictly as a way to increase dynamics in your front stage, the rear door is possible, but probably not as ideal as replacing the 6.5" woofers up front with 8" models, but if the extensive door panel rebuild is not "you" then it may not hurt too much to try.

I feel like if you were going to give it your best effort these drivers are the ones to get, they are really without peer, a wonder with their build precision proven by Klippel testing.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you tested the 6.5 version Erin? I'm really considering replacing my 10+ years old Polks for midbass because they're abut the only quality 6's that are shallow enough for my Accord'Accord's doors.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

I had the z in my Sienna and in terms of pure force it crushed the Focals in my wife's car. Not as musical or analytical as the Focal but the JL can get louder with the same amount of power. Different needs for different vehicles. I'd highly recommend these for larger vehicles as it will easily fill in that space.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> Have you tested the 6.5 version Erin?


I actually will be testing one in the coming weeks.


----------

